# Trying again NYEric's Phrags.



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2006)

Species:
besseae
besseae flavum
delAssendroi
fischeri
Hybrids:
Will Chantry
Robert Palm (flavum)
Hanne Popow
Barbara LeAnn
Frosted Velvet
Jason Fischer
Grouville
Havre des Pas
Randy Macdonald
Don Wimber 
Holy Smoke
Waunekee Sunset
Tara
Petit Port
Rachel Kirk
Elizabeth Castle
Sunset Glow
Andean Fire (flavum)
Rosy Charm
Aurora
Sherman's March
Scarlett O'hara
Acker's Superstar
Autumn Fire
Hot Shot
St. Ouen
St. Ouen (flavum)
LaHougette
Atsuko Fischer
Beverly Fishcer
Ryoko Urabe
Un-named hybrids:
Memoria Dick Clemens x Sunset Glow
Jason Fischer x Memoria Dick Clemens
Saint's Apprentice x Barbara LeAnn
Rosy Charm x Barbara LeAnn
Magdelene Rose x Barbara LeAnn
Memoria Dick Clemens x Waunakee Sunset
Twilight x besseae
Eric Young x Waunakee Sunset
Twilight x Waunakee Sunset
Saint's Apprentice x Hanne Popow
Memoria Dick Clemens x Jersey
St. Ouen x kovachii
Cape Sunset x kovachii
#9988 (?)
#9990 (?)
I would be lying if I said I didnt have more than one of some of these plants listd. 
I am still looking for a division of (St. Ouen 'Peachy Keen' x besseae 'Sweet Apricot') and more besseaes and Hanne Popows.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2006)

What a great collection!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanx. I have 10 more 4th gen besseae hybrids I got as a lot on eBay coming. It will be very interesting to see what I got. E.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2006)

By the way, I grow my Phrags in plastic trays with R.O. or distilled water flowing thru the bottoms of the plastic pots. Natural light only, so far. It will be very interesting when I have to change the growing medium but by checking the roots I can then adjust the mediums for each plant. I use coconut chips, diatomite, aliflor [baked clay beads], sphagnum, and horticultural charcoal in various mixes. I have a lot of Paphs. but I'm embaressed to say that thetags have gotten mixed up on many so I cant ID them. Maybe I'll have a match the photo to the tag thread, when I can post some. E.


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 20, 2006)

Super collection!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stephan (Sep 21, 2006)

Beautiful job and nice collection

Colour me jealous.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanx again. Last night while I was fertilizing I decided to check some lables and found I had a couple that arent listed; now I have to update my list. Yargh!


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Yargh!



Avast, mate, that was two days ago.... 
Nice collection, btw, you have many of my favorites!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 21, 2006)

That is a wonderful collection :clap: You must have a fairly big NYC apartment oke: Phrags can be space hogs as they get bigger.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanx. Not that big, just covered in plants..[the apartment that is]. Once in a while I trip over a Paph w 20+" leafspan or get caught in a Pleuro while watering. I will send some photos when I get another digital camera. I have photos on my razr but I am having difficulties installing the softwear to download them. I am wrecking my floors w/ water but you can always have them redone. Maybe concrete or tile in the growing area!!! E.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2006)

*New stuff..*

Hi. I got a package last night w/ some Phrags. The sellor was in Wisconsin and all the plants have Ackers tags in them. I didn't know Ackers sold individual plants. The additions are [I'm trying to do this from memory, good luck]:
hybrids:
Lynn Evans Gouldner
un-named:
Magdelene Rose x schlimii
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x Barbara LeAnn
Twilight x fischeri
Twilight x schlimii
(Waunakee Sunset x fischeri?) 
and a couple more, I'll check when I get home.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2006)

NYEric said:


> I didn't know Ackers sold individual plants.


I understand you have to go to their greenhouse to purchase individual plants.


----------



## Heather (Sep 22, 2006)

You can also email him about a division list.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2006)

OK this is the real list of the new plants. I don't know what I was smoking trying to do it from memory. I lost that just before my mind went. 
Lynn Evans Gouldner
Kelly Nash
Twilight 4n x fischeri
Magdelene Rose x schlimii
Waunakee Sunset x schlimii
Demetria x Barbara LeAnn
Rosy Charm x Twilight 4n

I also started repotting my Paphs [in a mix w/ diatomite];
moqettianum
bellatulum
delenatii
Henrietta Hasegawa
Angel Hair x phillipinense
Dellaina
.. so far. I have about 15 more. I will post as I repot. E.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 27, 2006)

Eric, 

I noticed you have Phrag. Jason Fischer x Mem. Dick Clements listed as one of you plants. We made this cross as well (I don't know if you got the plant from us), but we registered the cross and it is named Phrag. Robert C Silich. I will post a dfferent thread so you can see what it looks like.

Robert


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

I was also just looking up cross registrations and found that Magdalene Rose x besseae is now Phrag. Apple Pie (which I find intriguing cause it doesn't look anything like apple pie!) and Magdalene Rose x schlimii is Phrag. Sara Beth.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2006)

Name-Shname, My father sometimes used to say "You, boy, whatever your name is , come over here" and I'm an only child. E.


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Name-Shname



Personally, I like to have my collection correctly named and up to date. But that's just me.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanx Gideon, and duly noted Heather. But the problem is that sometimes hybrids get registered and I cant keep up. My girlfriend is coming to visit from Germany. She was working on an Ostrich farm in South Africa. I wish she could have brought me some Disas. I'm going to post my Paphs [also not up to date w/ names] on a separate thread. E.


----------

